# PLR-16 is now a SBR



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I FINALLY got the Class III stamp I applied for (last July) the day after Christmas for a SBR project I was working on and this is the result. It's been a work-in-progress for nearly two years and I just completed the final mods last week.

To begin, when I originally became interested in a SBR I was immediately attracted to a Kel-Tec SU-16D. It was the size, design and WELL within the price range I was looking for. However, it's restricted since it's classified a SBR. I couldn't order one from K-T directly and as I discovered, the local dealers wouldn't touch it since I'm not in law enforcement or security, the groups the gun is marketed to. Finally, after checking around and doing some research I took the PLR-16 I've owned since April '06 - it's been my avatar here since joining the group - and decided the way to go was to exchange the PLR pistol grip for a folding stock from a Kel-Tec SU-16C rifle. You can see the evolution of the gun in the links at the bottom. Essentially, in a round about way I made my own SU-16D. I got the stamp, ordered a folding stock from Kel-Tec for $80 and replaced the original grip in about five minutes. What worked out well for me was that everything I added to my original pistol is designed, built and sold direct from K-T so there was no fitting or modification required. Best of all was that even with buying all the major parts separately, I still saved about $200 over the cost of a new 16D which covered the cost of the stamp! Also, I can now use the folding stock, the original pistol grip, a vertical grip for the front or any combination of them because my gun is now a rifle.

I have a few other bells and whistles for my new toy but the way it looks in the links is the way she'll stay most of the time. It's been a long journey that was frequently frustrating, occasionally annoying and at times left me wondering why I bothered in the first place. Still, now that it's all said and done, it was worth it. Maybe I'll add a suppressor in the not too distant future as icing on the cake. I'm now familiar with the Class III process, such as the paperwork involved and what the wait will be, so I shouldn't have any surprises or unexpected delays, but I'll save that for another years tax return. This years refund is going towards a trip to Disney World for the wife and kids when schools out!

Kel-Tec Forum

Kel-Tec Forum

Kel-Tec Forum


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

All your links require a login


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry. I'd have included the actual pictures but for some reason I'm not allowed to post attachments here. Maybe someday... OTOH, you can go to the Kel-Tec company site and look under PLR-16 to see a photo of the gun as it was originally shipped. You can also check the rifle section and find the SU-16D for photo's of the factory gun. Mine is exactly the same now aside from having a few more gadgets on my gun, like optics and a vertical foregrip. Actually, I'd just add the links to K-T myself and save everyone the trouble of doing it but there has been at problem with virus attacks at the K-T site recently so I'll leave it to individual discretion.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

You need to post the pics at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and then link to them here, the FAQ tells you how to do it.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a problem. Under the "POSTING PERMISSIONS" here it says I *MAY* post new threads, replies and edit posts but *MAY NOT* post attachments. I've never had a problem with the dozen other forums I belong to so I'm surprised I'm not allowed to post a picture here. I've sent PM's to the mods and asked about it over the years (sent one just a few days ago in fact) but have never received a reply to any of my questions. One of the reasons I don't have more posts on the site after 5 years is I don't usually post or reply to a thread anymore if it involves the use of a photo.

:smt076 :smt086


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I understand it is their way of helping to limit drive storage space and/or bandwidth.


----------

